

Introducing the Chartio Data Pipeline - nyselvey
http://chartio.com/blog/2014/08/data-pipeline

======
jzila
This is one of the first solutions I've seen to the data analysis problem that
I'd consider a real solution: the ease of use of spreadsheets but with the
question answering power of a database.

As one of my tasks at my previous job I investigated a bunch of data
analysis/reporting solutions for our use. None of them provided that
combination with any finesse. We ended up writing our own solution as a thin
wrapper over SQL that output data either to the browser or to Excel. It served
our purposes, but it was a compromise.

This new feature from Chartio, if the video and post are to be believed, would
have been perfect. Now if only they offered an appliance so companies could
use it without shipping data out.

~~~
teej
Have you ever used Tableau?

~~~
jzila
I investigated Tableau. It seemed to be expensive and too Windows centric:
Tableau Server and Desktop both require Windows (which we didn't want), and we
couldn't use Tableau Cloud because we didn't want to expose our data outside
our DMZ.

